
There are over 80 Certified Kubernetes offerings - UkiahSmith
https://www.cncf.io/certification/software-conformance/#logos
======
ofrzeta
I actually wonder what the Kubernetes conformance suite is worth. For one I
took a look at how OpenShift passes the conformance suite as it is much more
locked down than stock Kubernetes (that's a good thing, I guess, but not
exactly conformant). The answer is, they remove the restrictions before
running the suite
([https://github.com/openshift/origin/blob/master/test/extende...](https://github.com/openshift/origin/blob/master/test/extended/conformance-k8s.sh)).
So in my view a default installation of OpenShift does not pass the Kubernetes
conformance test.

The fact that many software packages for Kubernetes do not run on OpenShift
confirms this and challenges the worth of the Kubernetes conformance claim,
probably for many other Kubernetes products as well. Afer all, what good is a
conformance test when it doesn't ensure compatibility.

------
soamv
It would be nice if you could tell at a glance how many of these are forks,
versus just installing unmodified upstream Kubernetes.

~~~
dankohn1
0 of them are forks, if defined in the typical fashion of not followup
upstream development.

[https://landscape.cncf.io/category=certified-kubernetes-
dist...](https://landscape.cncf.io/category=certified-kubernetes-
distribution,certified-kubernetes-hosted,certified-kubernetes-
installer&format=card-mode&grouping=category)

We've split Certified Kubernetes offerings into 53 distributions (meaning they
make changes to upstream and/or add software), 35 hosted platforms (meaning
they manage K8s for you), and 19 installers (meaning they just install vanilla
K8s).

Disclosure: I manage the Certified Kubernetes program and the Interactive
Landscape shown above.

------
SteveNuts
Now, how many of these are any good? I can't say I've tried more than a couple
of these.

Given past experiences with some of these behemoth companies, I'm skeptical
that their offerings actually deliver a good K8s experience.

